# TPMS light reset



## Mdanish4 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello, i am new here. I bought this van couple of days ago and noticed that the TPMS light came on. I contacted the seller amd he told me that he thinks one of the sensors are bad now my question is, how to find which sensor is bad? I tried plugging in the scanner but there are no codes.. also, is there a way to completely turn off the light?
2009 Routan SE


----------



## RollingRoutan (Jun 4, 2018)

My light only came on when there was a sensor reading too low outside of range. My 2 rears don’t show any readings at the moment and no light so I’d rule out sensor failure at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dxgroutan (Dec 5, 2018)

Any tire shop will have a scanner that will read which sensors are good and bad. You cannot do this yourself without equipment. Only the SEL Premium model displays individual tire pressures. All other models have an idiot light only.


----------

